
That 5G coronavirus conspiracy? It was me - samizdis
https://www.ft.com/content/58148406-79bc-11ea-9840-1b8019d9a987
======
samizdis
De-paywalled: [https://archive.is/VlrBP](https://archive.is/VlrBP)

